# Courrier indésirable : Mail "apprend"-t-il en mode "automatique"



## CCharless (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais avoir une petite info concernant le mode de gestion du "courrier indésirable" dans mail.
Dans les préférences, il y a le mode "apprentissage", qui laisse les mail indésirable dans la boîte et signale simplement si le courrier est ou non indésirable, tandis que dans le mode "Automatique", le courrier indésirable est directement placé dans la boîte "courrier indésirable".
Je sais que dans , comme son nom l'indique, le mode "apprentissage" fait apprendre à Mail quels sont les mails qui devront à l'avenir être considérer comme désirable ou pas, il suffit de cliquer sur indésirable/désirable sur un mail qui n'est pas dans la bonne catégorie.
Ma question est la suivante : Mail continue-t-il quand-même à "apprendre" (selon cette même méthode) s'il est en mode "automatique", puisqu'il est toujours possible dans ce mode de modifier la catégorie désirable/indésirable d'un mail.
J'espère que ma question est bien formulée...
Merci.


----------



## Laurent_h (17 Novembre 2006)

CCharless a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais avoir une petite info concernant le mode de gestion du "courrier indésirable" dans mail.
> Dans les préférences, il y a le mode "apprentissage", qui laisse les mail indésirable dans la boîte et signale simplement si le courrier est ou non indésirable, tandis que dans le mode "Automatique", le courrier indésirable est directement placé dans la boîte "courrier indésirable".
> Je sais que dans , comme son nom l'indique, le mode "apprentissage" fait apprendre à Mail quels sont les mails qui devront à l'avenir être considérer comme désirable ou pas, il suffit de cliquer sur indésirable/désirable sur un mail qui n'est pas dans la bonne catégorie.
> ...



+1 pour cette question 
J'aimerais bien connaitre la réponse...


----------



## Aquilane (17 Novembre 2006)

J'avais pris cela pour &#233;vident... Du coup, la r&#233;ponse m'int&#233;resse &#233;galement vivement ! ;-)


----------



## Daumier (17 Novembre 2006)

Trés bonne question, je me la pose depuis un moment.

En résumé après l'apprentissage, si on modifie en mode automatique le message de désirable en indésirable ou le contraire, Mail prend t'il en compte cette modification pour la suite !

Je n'ai rien trouvé dans l'aide.


----------



## Laurent_h (23 Novembre 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:


> +1 pour cette question
> J'aimerais bien connaitre la réponse...



Alors, il n'y a pas un "poids lourd" du forum MacG qui pourrait nous renseigner sur ce point ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

CCharless a dit:


> (...)
> Ma question est la suivante : Mail continue-t-il quand-m&#234;me &#224; "apprendre" (selon cette m&#234;me m&#233;thode) s'il est en mode "automatique", puisqu'il est toujours possible dans ce mode de modifier la cat&#233;gorie d&#233;sirable/ind&#233;sirable d'un mail.
> J'esp&#232;re que ma question est bien formul&#233;e...
> Merci.



J'ai Mail en mode automatique mais de temps un spam lui &#233;chappe et atterrit dans ma bo&#238;te de r&#233;ception. Le fait de signaler ce spam libre comme ind&#233;sirable permet d'aider Mail &#224; apprendre. La prochaine fois, ce m&#234;me type de spam sera reconnu et il agira en cons&#233;quence.


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2006)

Exact, comme 'gloup gloup', je suis en automatique, mais si il y a une brebis egarée je la trait (Etorki oblige ) et apres, hop, dans les Spam (Jambon  )
Voilad'une brebis, un fromage, et un jambon  :rateau: 
Sinon, elle ne revient jamais dans les mails, mais arrive directement dans la boite a spam (bergerie  )


----------



## Laurent_h (24 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Exact, comme 'gloup gloup', je suis en automatique, mais si il y a une brebis egarée je la trait (Etorki oblige ) et apres, hop, dans les Spam (Jambon  )
> Voilad'une brebis, un fromage, et un jambon  :rateau:
> Sinon, elle ne revient jamais dans les mails, mais arrive directement dans la boite a spam (bergerie  )




Parfait


----------



## Daumier (24 Novembre 2006)

Merci, c'est clair !

Par contre comment un mail qui ne possède pas d'adresse de destination (la mienne) peut il arriver dans ma boite de reception ?

Ce genre de message n'est malheureusement pas identifié comme indésirable, malgré l'avoir désigné comme tel. Il ne posséde ni adresse, ni objet !


----------



## CCharless (24 Novembre 2006)

Voilà donc une réponse claire à ma question, merci.
En tous cas, Apple aurait pu réfléchir un peu mieu à la terminologie utilisée : parler d'un mode "apprentissage" laisse effectivement à penser que les autres mode pouraient ne pas "apprendre".  A moins que ce ne soit l'utilisateur qui soit visé par le terme ?


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

En gros c'est comme le T9 du telephone portable, tu lui dit 1 fois, apr&#232;s il comprends


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> En gros c'est comme le T9 du telephone portable, tu lui dit 1 fois, après il comprends



AH  tu ecrit encore des messages a partir de ton portable et non de ton mac? :rateau: 
Dans ce cas, il faudrai un apprentissage au mac



ok


----------



## Ax6 (25 Novembre 2006)

Disons que je me balade pas toujours avec mon MB dans la poche


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Disons que je me balade pas toujours avec mon MB dans la poche



ah?


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2006)

CCharless a dit:


> Voilà donc une réponse claire à ma question, merci.
> En tous cas, Apple aurait pu réfléchir un peu mieu à la terminologie utilisée : parler d'un mode "apprentissage" laisse effectivement à penser que les autres mode pouraient ne pas "apprendre".  A moins que ce ne soit l'utilisateur qui soit visé par le terme ?



oui, ça doit être ça. Pour un novice, ne pas recevoir de message, même indésirable, peut être troublant, voire retourner toutes ses croyances en la technologie et sa "maîtrise" de celle-ci. L'approche par l'apprentissage, avec les petits messages en marron à ce premier stade, permet de se rendre compte du fonctionnement. Une fois le concept assimilé, Mail, et l'utilisateur, sont prêts pour ne plus voir ces messages indésirables.
C'est beau le design utilisateur, à la fois fonctionnel et évolutif.


----------

